# Ford 3000 lift arms



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a 1967 Ford 3000. I have tried to put the lift arms in a specific raised location like when I use my rotary cutter but it will not stay there. Once I start mowing it will go all the way up or all the way down even though I have locked the lift mechanism in place. The draft control is not engaged. The only way to keep it in place is to use limiter chains to hold it in the position I want and put the controller all the way down. Should I be able to choose a specific height of my lift arms and keep it there with the controller only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm not an expert on hydraulics, but yes it should stay in position as long as draft control is not engaged. Just out of curiosity what does your hydraulic fluid look like and is it at the proper level?


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

My fluid was at first milky when I bought it 2 years ago. I have changed it three times and fixed several leaks. It now has only a slight leak and is clear and I check and keep it full constantly. But even when full it does the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2017)

Ok, sorry, you've already done all I would know to do/look at. You might check out YouTube videos, they have one "Easily fix Ford hydraulic problems" on a mid to late 50's that might be helpful. Meanwhile, perhaps one of the guys that really knows something will weigh in. Best of luck and I will be watching and perhaps also learn something.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JG, 

Your question: " Should I be able to choose a specific height of my lift arms and keep it there with the controller only?"

The answer is "yes", the lift arms should hold position wherever you set the touch control, but your problem is that your hydraulic system is nearly 50 years old, and well worn. You can remove the lift cover and go through the lift system completely and probably get it to hold position. I don't know how much it will cost.....depends upon what you have to replace. 

Your limiter chains are a much cheaper alternative.


----------



## mississipiboy (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a 1967 3000 too. Same problem here. I am going to try to send a picture of my "ground speed control", if that makes sense. Nobody down here knows what it is. When engaged, it crawls really slow. Otherwise it's like a normal transmission. Have y'all seen this set up before?










Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2017)

Wow! new to me!


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have heard of ground speed PTO, but not ground speed transmission. 
I tried again to choose a spot for my lift arms and it worked one day. The next day I was backing up, that made the trailer hitch go up and took load off the lift arms and they then went all the way up. So now I have to use stay straps as limiter chains. I adjust them where I want the trailer to stay and put the lift arm controller all the way down. I have to remember to keep the controller down. I have bent three sets so far. I have to go buy my 4th set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

